# Floral DIY Recipes



## rogue zombie (26/1/16)

Hey all

Does anyone have a nice DIY floral recipe?

I love floral juice, but can't remember seing a decent recipe.

I've tried again and again to mix Hibiscus with stuff, and failed.

Honeysuckle also seems to go great with fruits, but it compliments fruits. I want something proper floral.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (27/1/16)

Hey Bud

Valley Vapour has a Mary Jane concentrate  lol
If Mary Jane is not your thing, try the Inawera range (also at Valley Vapour). I noticed a Eucaliptus and Cactus concentrate. Maybe mixed with a rooibos tea type concentrate (peach probably) might give you what you are looking for. If I am not mistaken, I think TFA has a Rose Candy concentrate, so maybe that too in low percentage will add to the flowery effect (and at the same time add a bit of sweetness. 

I doubt I would mix flowers for myself, but please report back should you make something decent.

Good Luck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (27/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Does anyone have a nice DIY floral recipe?
> 
> ...


 I haven't tried floral yet, but I reckon a nice floral tea wil go well ie. Cap Chai Tea or FW Iced Tea ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/1/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey Bud
> 
> Valley Vapour has a Mary Jane concentrate  lol
> If Mary Jane is not your thing, try the Inawera range (also at Valley Vapour). I noticed a Eucaliptus and Cactus concentrate. Maybe mixed with a rooibos tea type concentrate (peach probably) might give you what you are looking for. If I am not mistaken, I think TFA has a Rose Candy concentrate, so maybe that too in low percentage will add to the flowery effect (and at the same time add a bit of sweetness.
> ...



Lol... thanks,

I actually do have Cactus, and its freekin awesome, but it tastes like something between a melon and pear - not really floral. But it is stunning.
I reckon I'll give Rose Candy a go.



acorn said:


> I haven't tried floral yet, but I reckon a nice floral tea wil go well ie. Cap Chai Tea or FW Iced Tea ?



Thanks bud, I was intending on getting some tea. Hopefully that will be along the lines im hoping for.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapefarmer (17/3/16)

We just mixed up a Beard #64 Clone

CAP Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy 9%
CAP Hibiscus 4.5%

Very light floral taste with a sweet exhale, not a big fan of floral but this is very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

